# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > islam >  İzlediğimiz Yolun Doğruluğundan, Ne Kadar Eminiz?

## halukgta

Bir kardeşimiz bana verdiği cevapta, yazılarımın ana fikrini tenkit ederek, bazı uyarı ve ikazlarda bulunmuş. Ben fikirlerimin tenkit edilmesine çok önem veririm. Çünkü hepimiz hata yaparız, hatasız insan olmaz. Onun içindir ki, her tenkit ve uyarıdan sonra, düşüncelerimi tekrar gözden geçirir ve Kuran a danışırım, tekrar araştırırım. Gelin bana verilen cevaplar üzerinde, birlikte düşünelim ama HAKEMİMİZ, DANIŞACAĞIMIZ REHBERİMİZ YALNIZ KURAN OLMALIDIR. Bunun nedenini biliyorsunuz, çünkü Allah SİZLERİ YALNIZ, KURANDAN SORUMLU TUTUYORUM HÜKMÜNÜ VERMİŞTİR. Hatta Allah ın elçisi de sizleri, yalnız Kuran ile uyarma görevi aldım demiyor muydu? Önce tenkitleri yazalım. 

Kuran ı kerimin ayetlerini herkes kendine göre yorumlayamaz, mana veremez. KURAN I KERİMİ KENDİ AKLINIZLA YORUMLAMAYA KALKARSANIZ, BU YAPTIĞINIZ EN BÜYÜK HATA OLUR. O yüzden hadisleri inkâr etmek, Kuran a aykırıdır. Kuran da velilerin, tarikatların hak olduğu beyan edilmiştir.

Kuran ın bazı ayetlerini alıp, bazı ayetlerini almayarak Kuran ı eksik anlatıp yalnız Kuran a inanın hurafelere inanmayın diyerek, hadis inkârcılığını yapanlarla bizim hiçbir şekilde işimiz yoktur. Yazılarınızı inceledim, velilere özellikle atıfta bulunuyorsunuz. KURAN AYETLERİNİ KULLANIYORSUNUZ, ORADA Kİ KURAN AYETLERİ DE DEĞİL, ORADA Kİ MEALLER. KÂFİRLERE SÖYLENMİŞ OLAN AYETLERİ, VELİLERE KULLANIYORSUNUZ. Fikirlerinize onun için katılmıyorum. 

BİZİM DİNİMİZDE TARİKAT, ŞERİAT VARDIR KURAN I KERİMLE HADİSLERLE SABİTTİR, VELİNİN GERÇEK OLDUĞU HAK OLDUĞU. Yedi tane ayette sabittir. Şefaatinde hak olduğu şefaate izni olacakların hak olduğu açıkça Kur an da ifade edilmiştir. Dinimizi mealden değil Kuran dan öğrenin.

Allah ın velileri vardır, Allah ın evliyaları vardır. DİN SADECE KURAN I OKUMAKLA BİTMEZ. Ona göre paylaşımlar yapın, yanlış yapıyorsunuz. Velilere karşı tavrınız var. Allah ın velilerine Allah ın dostlarına seçtiği insanlara düşmanlık yapmayın, benim velilerime savaş açmayın size harp ilan ederim diyor Allah. Benim görüşüm ehlisünnet velcemaatir. Hem Kuran ı kerim, hem de sahih hadislerin ışığında dır yolumuz. YALNIZ KURAN DİYEN İNSANLARA, BİZ MEYLETMEYİZ. 

Bu cevapların doğruluğunu, eğer yalnız Kuran ile karşılaştırma yoluna gitmezsek, Allah ın ayetlerine taban tabana zıt bir inanç yaratmış oluruz kendimize. Kuran a aykırı düşen hiçbir düşünceyi kabul edemeyiz. Hepimiz bu dünyada, imtihan oluyoruz. Buna İnanıyoruz demekle iş bitmez. Gereğini de yerine getirmeliyiz. Allah yemin ederek, bu kitabı sizler anlayasınız diye kolaylaştırdık, onun için aklınızı kullanın, düşünün emrini veriyorsa, düşünerek aklımızı kullanarak ayetlerin anlaşılamayacağına inanırsak, Kuran a değil Kuran ı anlatanların sözlerine iman etmiş oluruz. 

Allah ile kulu arasında hiç kimse yoktur. Allah elçisine bile, tebliğ etmek sana, hesap sormak bize düşer diye bildirir. Bizlerin sorumlu olduğu MUHKEM ayetler, yoruma kapalıdır, onun için herkes kendince yorumlayıp, ben böyle anladım diyemez. Muhkem şüphe duyulmayacak kadar açık ve anlaşılan demektir. Allah ayetleri okuduğumuzda, düşündüğümüzde anlayamayacağımız ayetlerden bizleri nasıl sorumlu tutar ve imtihan eder, bunu da mı düşünemiyoruz. Kendi aklımızla düşünmeyip, başkalarının aklıyla ayetleri anlarsak, imtihanımızı başkalarının sözleriyle vermeye çalışmış oluruz. Sizce böyle bir imtihan olur mu?

Kuran dan bazı ayetleri alıp, bazılarını görmezden gelemeyiz. Bunu yaptığımızda zaten kendimizi kandırırız. Allah bir ayetinde apaçık bir hüküm veriyorsa, bir başka ayetinde onun tam tersini asla söylemez. Ama bizler rivayet hadisleri aklamak adına, ne yazık ki bu yanlışları yapıyoruz ve ellerimizle Kuran da çelişki varmış izlenimi yaratıyoruz. Allah şefaat yani affetme, bağışlama yetkisi yalnız benim yetkimdedir, HİÇBİR ŞEFAATİN FAYDA ETMEYECEĞİ O GÜNDEN SAKININ DEDİĞİ HALDE, başka ayetlerde kelime oyunları ile Allah ın yanında şefaatçiler de vardır anlamını ayetlerden çıkartmaya çalışırsak, Allah a şirk koşmuş oluruz. Veliler konusunda Kuran ın uyarılarının, o dönemdeki inkârcılara hitap ettiğini söylüyor arkadaşımız. İyide Kuran ın tamamı zaten kâfirleri, inkârcıları doğru yola iletmek için inmedi mi? Yani buna benzer ayetlerin, bizlerle ilgisi yok mu? Bizlere hitap etmiyor mu? İşte ayetler işimize gelmediğinde, böyle birer birer devre dışı kalıyor, hatta bazı hadisler örnek gösterilip, ayetlerin nesih edildiğini, yani hükmünün kalktığını dahi söyleyebiliyorlar. Bizler günümüzde, cahiliye devrinin yaptığı yanlışların aynısını, ne yazık ki yapıyoruz.

Hatırlayınız Muhammed suresi 19. ayetinde, Allah elçisine bakın ne diyor hatırlayalım.  HEM KENDİNİN HEM DE MÜMİN ERKEKLERİN VE MÜMİN KADINLARIN GÜNAHLARININ BAĞIŞLANMASINI DİLE. Bakın Allah ın elçisi, kendi günahı için bile Allah a dua ediyorsa, nasıl olurda bugün bizlerin imanı konusunda bilgisi olmayan, hatta mahşer günü söyleyeceği sözleri hatırlayın, BENİM ÜMMETİM KURAN I TERK ETTİ diyecekse, Kuran ı terk eden bir toplumun günahları için dua bile etmeyeceği çok açık değil mi? Ayete lütfen dikkat, Peygamberimiz kendisine iman etmiş Müslümanlar için, Allah a dua et, bağışlanmalarını Allah dan dile diyor. 

Şefaat haktır diyerek, yalnız Allah ın şefaatini kabul etmeyip, şefaatçiler edinenlerin durumunu Kuran çok açık anlatıyor ve o gün geldiğinde hepsi birbirinden kaçacağını bizlere bildiriyor. Arkadaşımız, velilere Allah dostlarına itaatin Kuran da ayetlerle sabit olduğunu söyleyebiliyor. Hâlbuki Allah Bakara suresi 107. ayetinde bakın ne diyor.

BİLMEDİN Mİ Kİ GÖKLERİN DE YERİN DE MÜLK VE SALTANATI YALNIZ ALLAH'INDIR. SİZİN İÇİN ALLAH'TAN BAŞKA NE BİR VELİ VARDIR, NE DE BİR YARDIMCI.

Bunca açık Allah ın ayetinin, tam tersinde hüküm veren bir hadisi nasıl alıp kabul ederiz ve imanımızın asli unsuru yaparız, hiç düşünmüyor muyuz? Bakara 257. ayette, Allah iman edenlerin velisidir der. Acaba bazı kardeşlerimize Allah ı veli edinmek yetmiyor mu? Allah Enam suresi 51. ayetinde, RABLERİNİN HUZURUNDA TOPLANACAKLARINDAN KORKANLARI KUR'AN'LA UYAR. diye bizlerin dikkatini çeker. Bu uyarıdan sonra, Kuran ın dışından hangi kaynağı kabul edebiliriz, bunu da mı anlayamıyoruz. Allah ın elçisine hitaben ayetleri hatırlayın ne diyordu deki onlara diye. BEN YALNIZ KURAN A UYARIM, SİZLERİ YALNIZ KURAN İLE UYARIRIM.

Araf 3: RABBİNİZDEN SİZE İNDİRİLENE UYUN. Onu bırakıp başka dostlara uymayın. Ne kadar da az öğüt alıyorsunuz! (Diyanet meali)

Bakın bu ayetin orijinalin de evliya diye geçer ve sakın Allah ın indirdiği Kuran ın dışında evliyalara, velilere uymayın diye apaçık bildirir bizlere. Allah ın yolundan giden her kul, Allah ın sevgili kuludur, Allah ın dostudur ayetlerinde bu şekliyle bahseder. Ama kimin Allah ın en doğru yolunda gittiğini de, Rabbimiz yalnız ben bilirim der ayetinde. Onun için bizler kimin Allah ın sevgili kulu olduğunu bilemeyiz. Bunun acı örneklerini günümüzde görüyoruz ama ne yazık ki ders alamıyoruz. Araf suresi 3. ayetinde Allah, tüm iman edenlere seslenerek ne diyordu hatırlayalım, veliler konusunda. RABBİNİZDEN SİZE İNDİRİLENE UYUN; O'nun berisinden BİR TAKIM VELİLERİN ARDINA DÜŞMEYİN! 

Arkadaşımız dinimizde tarikat vardır demiş ve ayet ve hadislerle sabittir diye de eklemiş. Kuran da tek bir tarik, yani yol vardır oda Allah ın Kuran da açıkladığı, elçisinin uyduğu yoldur. Bunun dışında Allah, sakın dinde bölünmeyin emrini vermiş, bölünenlerin Kuran ın yani dinin dışına çıkanlar olduğunu söylemiştir. Şeriat Allah ın kanunudur, asla hiç kimse tarafından değiştirilemez, ilave yapılamaz. Buda yalnız Kuran hükümleridir. EĞER, BEŞERİ HÜKÜMLERLE ŞERİAT YARATIRSAK, BU ALLAH IN DEĞİL, BEŞERİN YARATTIĞI ŞERİATTIR UNUTMAYALIM. 

Dinimizi mealden değil, Kuran dan öğrenin diyen kardeşimize sormak isterim. Araplar kendi dillerinde indirilmiş Kuran ı mı yaşıyor, yoksa dini bölüp parçalayıp, beşeri şeriatın yaratıldığı mezheplerin oluşturduğu FIKIH inancını mı yaşıyor. Demek ki Kuran ı Arapça okumak değil önemli olan, Allah ın hükümleri ile yaşamak önemli. İlginçtir hadislerin orijinali de Arapçadır, ama Türkçeye çevrilmiş halinden hiç kimse şikâyet etmez, Kuran a takındıkları tavrı onlara takınmazlar. Bu hadisler Türkçeye çevrildiğinde gerçek hadis olamaz, diyeni hiç duymadım. Bu farklı tavrı akılla, mantıkla açıklamak çok zor. Kuran meali Kuran değildir diyen kişilere, aslında Âlim insan İmamı Azam, çok güzel cevap vermiş yüzlerce yıl önce, hatırlayalım bakalım ne demiş.

İmamı Azam Görüsünün Hanefi FUKAHASINCA ayrıntılanan gerekçesi söyle özetlenir. Kuran kâğıtlarda Yazılmış ve bizim Okuduğumuz Lafızlar değildir. ESAS KURAN O LAFIZLARIN TAŞIDIĞI MANADIR ki, bir kelam-i nefsi ( ALLAH ın zati ile var olmaya devam eden söz ) OLARAK KALIPTAN KALIBA DÖKÜLÜR. O kalıplar sonradan yaratılmış ( Muhdes ) Varlıklardır. OYSAKİ ESAS KURAN, MAHLÛK OLMAYAN BİR MANADIR. 

O HALDE ESASİ İTİBARİ İLE MANA OLAN KURAN I ARAPÇA LAFIZ YERİNE, BAŞKA LAFIZLARDAKİ ÇEVİRİSİNDEN OKUMAK MÜMKÜNDÜR.

Arkadaşımız, din yalnız Kuran ı okumakla bitmez demiş ve dini yaşamak için Kuran ın yanında başka kaynaklarında olduğunu, rahatlıkla söylemiş. Benim Allah ın dostlarına veli kişilere, Allah ın seçtiği insanlara düşmanlık yaptığımı söylüyor. Böyle bir şeyi aklı başında hiç kimse yapmaz. Daha doğrusu böyle bir tavır hiç kimseye yapılamaz. Unutmayalım, günümüzde ismi kullanılıp anlatılan, onca bilgiler acaba bahsedilen kişilerin söylediği sözler mi? Kim garanti verebilir bizlere? 

Allah Kuran da, elçisini bizlere örnek olarak göstermiştir. İslam ı yaşama azmi, insanlara karşı tavrı, davranışları hayat görüşü ile bizler için örnektir Peygamberimiz. Hatırlayınız tarikatlar, mezhepler, Peygamberimizin ölümünden yüzlerce yıl sonra ortaya çıkmıştır. Bu bölünmüşlüğü nasıl savunuruz. Allah yasaklamış. Yaradan dinde sakın bölünmeyin diyor, birileri çıkıyor, dinde bölünmekte zenginlik vardır diyor. Siz Allah a mı inanıyorsunuz, yoksa bu sözleri söyleyenlere mi?

Arkadaşımız izlediği yolunun, hem Kuran ı kerim, hem de sahih hadislerin yolu olduğunu söylemiş. Sahih kelimesi sağlam, güçlü, şüphe duyulmayacak kadar doğru anlamındadır. Sizce Allah ın ayetlerinden başka sahih, şüphe duyulmayacak kadar doğru olduğuna emin olabileceğimiz sözler var mıdır? Kuran Allah ın korumasında, bunun dışında hangi bilgi, söz Allah ın korumasındadır, bunun garantisini bizlere aramızda verebilecek var mı? Allah Maide 50. ayetinde, Kimin hükmü/sözü Allah ın kinden daha güzeldir diyor. Araf 185. ayetinde, O halde Kuran dan sonra hangi söze inanacaklar, diye uyarıyor. Nisa 87. ayetinde, Kimdir sözü Allah ın kinden daha doğru olan diyor. Bakın Allah ın elçisi yalnız nereye uymuş, bakalım arkadaşımızın söylediği gibi, Peygamberimizin uyduğu başka kaynaklar, bilgiler var mı?

BANA VAHYE DİLENDEN BAŞKASINA DA UYMAM! Ve ben, açıkça uyaran bir elçiden başkası da değilim.(Ahkaf 9)

Ey kavmim! ANDOLSUN Kİ BEN SİZE RABBİMİN VAHYETTİKLERİNİ TEBLİĞ ETTİM ve size öğüt verdim. (Araf 79) . Bu Kuran bana vahyolundu ki, ONUNLA SİZİ VE ULAŞTIĞI HERKESİ UYARAYIM. (Enam 50)

(Ey Muhammed!) SANA VAHYOLUNANA UY ve Allah hükmünü verinceye kadar sabret. (Yunus 109) Bu Kuran bana vahyolundu ki, ONUNLA SİZİ VE ULAŞTIĞI HERKESİ UYARAYIM. (Enam 19)

Bakın Allah ın elçisi, ben yalnız Kuran a uydum ve yalnız Kuran ı tebliğ ettim sizlere diyor. Ama bazı kardeşlerimiz Kuran ın yanında, emin olamayacağımız rivayetlerin de dinin asli unsuru olduğunu, peygamberimizin din adına tebliği olduğunu söyleyebiliyor. Acaba hangi Müslüman, Allah ın ve elçisinin yolunda yürüyordur? Karar sizlerin, imtihan sizin imtihanınız. Son olarak enbiya suresi 10. ayeti hatırlatmak istiyorum. 

Enbiya 10: Yemin olsun, SİZE BİR KİTAP GÖNDERDİK Kİ, ÖĞÜT VE UYARINIZ/ZİKRİNİZ/ŞEREFİNİZ YALNIZ ONDADIR. Hâlâ aklınızı çalıştırmayacak mısınız? (Yaşar Nuri Öztürk meali)

Allah size öyle bir kitap gönderdik ki, bütün şanınız, şerefiniz, öğüt ve uyarınız yalnız ondadır diyor. Ama bu uyarılar, bu ikazlar bizlere yetmiyor, Allah ın kitabının yanında, asla emin olamayacağımız rivayet bilgileri de, din adına yaşamaktan çekinmiyoruz ve kendimize yol ediniyoruz. Gerçekler ortaya çıktığında, pişmanlık duymak istemiyorsak, Allah ın emrettiği gibi, en garantili yolu izleyelim ve YALNIZ KURAN IN İPİNE SARILALIM.

Saygılarımla
Haluk GÜMÜŞTABAK

https://www.facebook.com/Kuranadavet...homepage_panel
http://halukgta.blogcu.com/
http://kuranyolu.blogcu.com/
http://hakyolkuran.com/

----------

